# Bringing guitars back from the US



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a question about bringing guitars bought in the US back over the border.
I am having a guitar built for me in West Virginia. It should be ready sometime in June or July. I just map quested from my house to the address in West Virginia and its about 6 hours away. So I was thinking I may just drive up to get it and get a look at the shop that produces all of Brad Paisleys custom guitars. Probably catch a round of golf up there, who knows. 
But I'm just wondering what I should expect, bringing the guitar back over the border. I want to play this completely straight, meaning I don't want to sneak it back over. I don't want to fool around with the border.
I am Native status and I've heard before that we are able to bring things back duty free but I don't know how accurate this is. I've never done it my self.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

You will have to declare at the border crossing and pay the taxes. Nothing major, it will just take extra time.


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not sure about Native status, but as long as you have documentation stating that it was manufactured in the US, you won't have to pay duty anyway.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Abrasive said:


> I'm not sure about Native status, but as long as you have documentation stating that it was manufactured in the US, you won't have to pay duty anyway.



Could you explain this? I though I would have to pay duty and taxes. As well I was thinking of staying in the US for a couple of days so I don't know if this allows me to bring back a certain amount duty free.


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

NAFTA.
As per our Free Trade Agreement, we don't have to pay duty on items manufactured in the US.

EDIT: You will have to pay the taxes, however.
EDIT EDIT: Yes, there are duty exceptions based on the length of your stay. Depending on how long you stay, you can bring back 'x' worth of item that are normally eligible for duty, without having to pay it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Abrasive said:


> NAFTA.
> As per our Free Trade Agreement, we don't have to pay duty on items manufactured in the US.
> 
> EDIT: You will have to pay the taxes, however.


Do I pay those taxes to Canada? If so hopefully I get it before the HST. I don't pay PST right now but I don't know what will happen when the HST comes in.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If I remember correctly from my once weekly crossing for 12 years straight that 48 hours is $400 and 7 days was $750 allowable without duty.


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Do I pay those taxes to Canada? If so hopefully I get it before the HST. I don't pay PST right now but I don't know what will happen when the HST comes in.


AFAIK, You will be liable for all applicable Canadian taxes, same as if you bought it in a store in Canada. Some might not apply since you have Native status, I'm not really sure how that works.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If I remember correctly from my once weekly crossing for 12 years straight that 48 hours is $400 and 7 days was $750 allowable without duty.


You are correct, sir. Also, any goods _clearly marked_ as manufactured in the USA are exempt from duty under NAFTA.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Your only concern will be HST. Being of native status, you will have to find out about that, and what your exemption will be. The people to call will be Canadian Customs for that answer. With it being so close to the HST tax decision, I'm sure they(customs) don't know the answer themselves.

There will be no duty because the guitar is manufactured in North America. Your length of stay is irrelevent.

What may be a Factor is what wood is being used. If it is ash,(emerald ash borer) that could be an issue. I would also inquire about that with customs. Certain Exotic woods can be a problem.

You may save some money by trying to get the guitar before July 1st(when HST takes affect). Hope this helps you!:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I'm confused.

I thought it was the case that if the item was manufactured in the US and there was _no equivalent_ manufactured in Canada, that one would not be on the hook for duty (over and above whatever the exemption is for the amount of time spent states-side). But if the item is already made in Canada, you would pay duty on the equivalent product brought in from the US.

Am I incorrect on that? Or is the world just so damn full of stuff made in China that I'm confusing things brought in from the States with things made in China and bought through an American distributor?

Now, even if I was correct, there is still the question of whether a custom-made instrument could be considered to have an equivalent produced in Canada. I mean, clearly there is no equivalent anywhere to an instrument made for you specifically. But at another level, there are Canadian custom makers all over the place, so why did you have to go south when there was a Canadian source available? (I'm conjuring CRA's mindset there, not my own).

Somebody set me straight...with authority. I'm Naftafied.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

6hrs from Brantford.. don't believe that. Mapquest makes no allowance for TO traffic. I bought a Leslie 1hr west of Buffalo on the assumption that it would take 6 hrs to get there. I took 8 1/2. It was a VERY long day. 

I'd be interested to hear the effect of the HST on Native status. Not that I have it but interested.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Well I'm confused.
> 
> I thought it was the case that if the item was manufactured in the US and there was _no equivalent_ manufactured in Canada, that one would not be on the hook for duty (over and above whatever the exemption is for the amount of time spent states-side). But if the item is already made in Canada, you would pay duty on the equivalent product brought in from the US.
> 
> ...


 No, This has no Validity or bearing on this circumstance. It is as simple as it sounds. "Manufactured in North America.....Duty Free"


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

There is no duty on musical instruments if they are made in the USA (under NAFTA).
you will have to pay GST, or whatever sales tax you are eligible for. That's it. 

I have brought a fair number of guitars back into Canada in the past year or so.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

urko is correct:

There is no duty on musical instruments if they are made in the USA (under NAFTA).
you will have to pay GST, or whatever sales tax you are eligible for. That's it. 

I have brought a fair number of guitars back into Canada in the past year or so.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It works out to approx. $34 for every $500 of the guitar's value......when in the mail system.

I've always had good luck crossing the border in vehicles. Declare everything, don't play games and you'll get off real cheap.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

One thing you should be aware of is CITES (www.cites.org) and if any of the lumber used is on their list. The most obvious would be Brazilian Rosewood - but there was also the Gibson raid at their Nashville plant a few weeks ago regarding lumber from Madagascar.

If the lumber is on the CITES list then you'll have to declare it as such and likely need some of the info from the builder - date of manufacture, complete list of raw materials used, etc.

It's not an issue with "typical" woods - but once you start getting into more exotic stuff, you'd best do your homework. Customs can and will force you to forfeit the entire item - if you've got a $400 or a $40,000 acoustic with Ivory pins and they spot the Ivory, it's the entire guitar that gets taken even though the pins can be removed.

My wife has been offered a job on the other side of the world so I started looking into CITES because I've got a PRS Brazilian Limited Edition. If we move, I'm either going to have to sell the guitar here first or keep it in storage here somewhere on the assumption we'll be back in Canada whenever. Where before I didn't mind it saying "Brazilian" on the headstock, it's become an issue for me now depending on what we do in the future.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

puckhead said:


> urko is correct:
> 
> There is no duty on musical instruments if they are made in the USA (under NAFTA).
> you will have to pay GST, or whatever sales tax you are eligible for. That's it.
> ...


i can confirm this, since i have done the same.
you will pay applicable GST and PST on the full price (converted to Canadian dollars on the date you bring it across the border).
Canada Customs will require you to have proof of the price you paid (e.g receipt of purchase) and proof of country of origin. there is a form that must be completed on the US side of the border for this. you can find it on the US Customs website if i remember? you will probably want to get the seller/guitarbuilder to complete this form. 
of course it partly depends on the Customs officer you get. some are more strict than others. 
and don't believe 6.5 hrs to West Virginia....more like 8-10 hrs.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Having purchased several US built instrument I concur with the info already presented. Furthermore, I can attest to the travel time. 
Under ten hours from my home north of Trenton to Morgantown West Virginia. That's including Toronto morning traffic and a long wait crossing the border.
If you combine your trip with other activities then it's well worth it for the piece of mind of collecting and transporting your new baby. The added bonus is meeting the builder in person and seeing his shop. However, even taking into account the brokerage fees shipping via Fed-Ex (not UPS) cost less then you would pay out for fuel, meals and over night accommodations.

Now for the real important stuff, whatcha gettin' and who's buildin' it?


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I sell cars in Nova Scotia where we have HST.

Anyone with Native status that buys a car pays NO tax at all.

Don't quote me on this, but likely all you have to do is take your band card with you. They'll record the numbers and send you through.

I wish I had one of those cards sometimes...:smile:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd have it shipped via USPS. Very good chance that you won't get nailed for any taxes at the border. 

For some reason, they don't always collect the taxes.


----------

